# llenadora,embotelladora



## pumukiman16 (Oct 15, 2009)

hola amigos me an mandado un proyecto que con siste en una embotelladora circular y el problema que tengo es que no se como acer lo del llenado de botellas para que cuandoe ste llena se pare y se llenen todas con la misma capacidad si alguien tiene una idea o a hecho algun proyecto asi y me pudiera ayduar .


muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

Algo de esto ya se ha hablado en el Foro, las alternativas que se me ocurren en este momento son:
Medir peso.
Medir altura de líquido.
Medir la presión que se genera en la botella cuando ingresa el líquido.
Medir el volumen de líquido que ingresa (Medidor volumétrico). 

Ingresar solo un volumen "Prefijado" almacenado en un recipiente de carga, asi funcionan las envasadoras de cereales, azúcar, Etc 

Ingresar solo un volumen "Prefijado" almacenado en un cilindro de recorrido ajustable. Asi funcionan las envasadoras de dulces


----------



## radni (Oct 15, 2009)

Podés hacer uso de una bomba peristaltica movida por un motor paso a paso y si no te alcanza la velocidad de llenado agregás mas mangueras hasta completar las estaciones de llenado que te dé la producción necesaria.


----------



## junior90 (Oct 15, 2009)

yo optaria por prefijar el liquido que tendran las botellas. asi te evitaras el gasto de sensores y el circuito seria mucho mas simple. suerte


----------



## ramirin (Oct 15, 2009)

Una forma óptima para realizar lo que deseas, es utilizando sensores capacitivos, ahí fijas la altura del líquido. Tienes la ventaja de que no necesitas que tu botella o recipiente tenga que ser por fuerza transparente. Mientras que no sea de metal, ya lo tienes resuelto.


----------



## radni (Oct 15, 2009)

Extensión de la explicacion anterior : la bomba peristaltica dosifica una cantidad determinda de liquido por cada revolución con gran exactitud por lo que comandada por un motor paso a paso podes fijar la cota de llenado sin ningun tipo de sensor adicional.
El equipo constaría de ésta bomba y un generador de pulsos programable y disparable por ejemplo por un microswitch activado por la unidad de rotación de la mesa con lo cual eliminás la posibilidad de derrame de carga por no estar en posición correcta.
Si te cambian  el volumen de llenado solamente tenés que modificar el valor de la cantidad de pulsos sin ningún otro ajuste.
Y si por casualidad el equipo requiere cambiar de liquido de llenado y estos son contaminantes solamente cambias las mangueras y todo resuelto.
Espero que sea de ayuda.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 15, 2009)

feria donde expocieron los universitarios vi: controlaban el llenado por una "webcam", creo lo programaron en Visual basic, como en la imagen veia q se llenaba, llegaba a un  punto prefejado en la imagen, y pasaba a la siguienete botella vacia, en control era por puerto serial.


----------



## krit (Oct 16, 2009)

No creo que la electronica se pueda aplicar facilmente a un proyecto de este tipo y conseguir una precision de llenado buena con un coste bajo.
Hay que tener en cuenta que en una llenadora circular tienes varias boquillas de llenado y necesitarias un dispositivo para cada boquilla.
De todas las llenadoras que conozco lo habitual es usar medios mecánicos y no es otra cosa que un pistón dosificador para cada boquilla.El pistón es accionado por una leva;al subir aspira producto de un deposito y al descender lo expulsa por la boquilla a la botella.Modificando el recorrido de la leva varias el volumen.Esta es la forma más precisa de obtener siempre la misma cantidad.
En cierta ocasion vi una que dosificaba por tiempo pero para eso hay que tener el producto a una presion constante.El inconveniente que tenia era que al arrancar las primeras botellas no salían llenas del todo.


----------



## ramirin (Oct 16, 2009)

Muy cierto, la mecánica es un medio muy usado, y en cuanto a si es facil o no aplicar la electrónica para alcanzar un sistema óptimo, dependerá del diseñador. Te diré que al emplear sensores capacitivos, la presión, la velocidad de avance o cualquier otra variable nos quedan chicas, pues el control realizará una inspección prácticamente instantánea en cuanto al nivel del líquido, y el llenado se realiza através de electroválvulas las cuales irán cerrando conforme el envase alcance el nivel programado, así que nada de que falló la báscula, o que la presión se redujo, o en fin, lo que tú quieras. Ahora, si la máquina de llenado es rotativa y te preocupa el tiempo entre la entrada y la salida del envase, pues basta justamente con dar más presión para el llenado y con ello garantizas que la botella esté lista antes de salir.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 18, 2009)

con un flotador de baño !!

es broma !

bueno yo he visto es que colocan sensores capacitivos en la punta de la botella y ya.

ellos estan orientados hacia abajo mirando la botella.

chau suerte


----------



## asturbarna (Oct 19, 2009)

Trabajo como técnico de mantenimiento en una embotelladora de yoghurt líquido y la mejor solución es la mecánica, utilizando un pistón dosificador a modo de jeringuilla, por medio de una leva aspiro líquido y luego lo dosifico sobre la botella. Otra solución es la electronica mediante básculas electrónicas y un pisón de apertura y cierre de la dosificación, pero es más cara que la mecánica y los resultados no son óptimos.


----------



## El Plebe (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola, sinceramente me dejo llevar por laaplicacion de sensores capacitivos, ya que son las señales que necesitas saber con precision que tu botella esta llena, ademas, la respuesta de las electrovalvulas es demaciado rapida, asi que si tienes un buen procesador de señales, llamese PLC, PIC, Microcontrolador, etc, tendras oportunidad de variar los ajustes requeridos en tu sistema segun te permita el diseño, esto en base a la posicion que quedara tu sensor, ya sea en la boquilla mirando para abajo o transversal, mirando hacia el horizonte.  Saludos.


----------



## radni (Oct 19, 2009)

Antes de dejarte llevar por los sensores capacitivos verificá que el liquido a medir se escurra facilmente de las paredes del sensor para evitar desagradables sorpresas.


----------



## pumukiman16 (Oct 22, 2009)

el liquido de la embotelladora es agua

gracias por las ayudas ara toy viendo que es lo que mas me combiene  

gracias


----------



## pumukiman16 (Oct 23, 2009)

tengo otra duda con lo de las bombas peristalticas esas como seria para conectarla al ordenador y que se detenga la bomba ?

perdonen las molestias


----------



## SuperRastas (Oct 26, 2009)

Yo hice un proyecto y estudiamos las soluciones, la menos costosa y de las que menos errores dan los sensores capacitivos, que ya te lo han dicho por hay arriba, el problema era que tenian que estar fisicamente muy cerca


----------



## radni (Oct 26, 2009)

Normalmente los drivers de las bombas poseen una entrada de activación desactivacion además de la de fin de ciclo por lo tanto con un uno lógico en una entrada la activás, cumplida la cantidad de liquido, por otra pata te dará una salida para que actives el sistema de movimiento rotacional ó de translacion a la nueva estación de llenado.


----------



## zianuro (Oct 27, 2009)

hola a todos; 

mi nombre es victor, soy nuevo en este foro; y me intereso mucho el tema;
yo trabajo en un laboratorio cosmético, y tenemos muchas llenadoras mecanicas, de piston y que dosifican a traves de la carrera del piston, y utilizan valvulas mecánicas, y me ha llamado mucho la atensión esto de las bombas peristalticas, ya que que tengo en mente la construccion de una estacion de llenado para frascosy botellas plásticas, por lo que me mantendré  atento a cualquier nueva idea que aparezca, 
hay que considerar que las mangueras duran de 1500 a 2000 horas, bueno bueno, hare la presentacion del proyecto y la evaluacion de costos y les comento que tal meha ido con esto.
un abrazo desde acá.


----------



## randymaiden (Oct 31, 2009)

es mejor que el sistema no se detnga en el llenado pq se gasta mucho dinero (vida útil de los motores y energia eléctrica) cuando se detiene y vuelve a arrancar, trata de diseñar de manera que el llenado sea en movimiento recuerda la formula F=m*a, se cumple siempre q a sea ctte,o lo q es lo mismo F= d/dt P(t) donde P=momento


----------

